# Visa question: Working from New Zealand



## gbnz (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all,
I've poked around the forum quite a bit before signing up and I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. I apologize though if I've over looked a thread already about this and if one exists I would be grateful to be pointed to it. 

My girlfriend is a Canadian who lives and works in Auckland. I live and work in Eastern Canada - we travel back and forth. Eventually we plan to have me relocate to her (it's easier for me and we both love NZ). I work in the software industry and am employed here in Canada however I don't need to be in an office full time and can work from anywhere in the world there is a decent internet connection. What we'd like to do for the next little while is have me come stay with her for a three month stretch, back to Canada for a few months (I still have some responsibilities here that need my attention) and then back down to NZ for another three months. 
My question (finally) is since I work for a Canadian company and my work has nothing to do with any businesses in NZ - I test software built in house - can I simply use a visitors visa for my visits or will they require me to have some sort of work visa to continue to do my job while I'm there?

If anybody has any experience with something similar I'd love to hear about it or if anyone who knows the visa system well has any insight I'd appreciate it!

Thanks for your time,
-g


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

This is just how I see it - for guaranteed advice please see the INZ website or seek the advice of an authorised Immigration Consulant.

Coming here to NZ to live with a partner IMO isn't a genuine reason to come as a visitor as you are not on holiday and you do not intend to do touristy things for the 3 months. See the visitor criteria.
You could take the risk but you will be bending the rules somewhat.

If you went down the visitor visa route - as an American you do not need a visitor visa so long as you are only coming for maximum 3 months but as I said your reasons must be genuine. Do this at your own risk!

If I were you I'd go the Partner route but this involves applying for residency on the basis you want to relocate here with a partner who is here. 
She must, however hold NZ residency or citizenship etc.
See this extract :-

"Partner"
A new partnership is often the reason people choose to leave their homeland and start a new life in New Zealand. And many have found New Zealand a great place to live, work and raise a family.

If you are a partner of a New Zealand resident:
If you wish to move to New Zealand to join your partner, you will need to apply for residence in New Zealand. Your partner must be a New Zealand citizen or resident, and support your application.



I still forsee problems for you though as you will be intending to remain working for a Canadian company but working from NZ.
As a resident you will receive the right to emergency treatment etc in NZ but won't actually be contributing to the country by means of paying taxes or ACC as you won't have an income here!
In essence you will be depleting the countries funds in terms of the health system etc but giving nothing back ?

This is the reason why I say you must speak to Immigration to confirm.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## gbnz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply escapedtonz, I appreciate the input. 
The ultimate plan is certainly to apply for a partnership visa however in poking through immigration info and speaking to a few who have gone that route and tried to have it seems the best chance of that is to meet with as much of the partnership criteria as possible. Things like living together for a period of time (I believe they like at least a year), proving the validity of the relationship (we have been collecting pictures, letters, emails, travel proof) etc... Ultimately it would be ideal to find employment in New Zealand and that is certainly the eventual goal. I have no plans to live off of NZ and returning nothing to it 
I have some responsibilities here that I need to see through for a bit but was just hoping that during that time we could work toward the partnership visa (she is a resident) and be sure to meet all the required criteria, get that in place and follow through with finding employment there. If a few three month visits would help get to the partnership visa it would wonderful. My working for a Canadian company is merely a "for now" thing while I finish up what I need to.
Thanks again,
Cheers!


----------

